# Guide graphs



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Guide locating chart for concept&micro guides or renzetti Morton guide graph what's the differance


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

According to Todd Vivian at Mudhole, the chart is for micros. The graph is for concept.

I personally don't use a graph or chart because every rod has its own characteristics to be exploited.

A static placement is the way to go. A chart/graph is a convenient approximation. JMHO C2


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Ok thanks I need a lot of pointers I'm just getting in to it


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

ditto what C2 said,if yer just getting yer feet wet go to -rodbuilder.org-and search ..static guide placement... theres a wealth of info on that site for builders,new and old.


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

Thanks guys I'm sure ill have more questions


----------



## rodandreel (Jan 7, 2013)

Also ditto on C2, static deflection is the best way to go. However if that method is not comfortable for you, Anglers Resource has recently posted new guide spacing charts on there site. It is listed after the GPS numbers for spinning rods. E.P. If nothing else it is a good starting point.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

just finished a 7ft hvy for my son in Canada, micros set up with static deflection testing


----------

